# What do you associate with Denmark?



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

A new associate tread  I'm interested.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hans Christian Anderssen ,great people,MR.DENMARK(forumer and good friend)World war 2,Lurpak,Lego


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Copenhagen is the capital ( the capital of Swedenis Olso lol)
The Siren Copenhagen 
The Prophet caricatures
It's a monarchy
the countryof Hans Christian Andersen (Le vilain petit canard)
The castle of Frederiksborg is built on 3 islands


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I am sure Denmark is a lovely country, but unfortunately it's image was dealt a terrible blow by the blasphemous cariacatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH )

But their is no question in my mind that if the Danish people distanced themselves from the cartoons in question, and promoted themselves for what they really are, they could more than undo the damage.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> Hans Christian Anderssen ,great people,MR.DENMARK(forumer and good friend)World war 2,Lurpak,Lego


"great people" thanks!  I'm sure there is alot of great people in your country to, . Danes are not that much different to people in other countries.


WorldWar2 ??


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

for me they are yes!
WORLD WAR2:because danes saved many jews!and just Denmark as whole country was honored by Holocaust museum in Jerusalem!because all danes saved jews!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

The soldiers that don't move, Hottes country in Northern Europe, Copenhagen in which most likely I'll visit now that Delta Airlines opened flights from Atlanta-Copenhagen, amazing sea food, nice people, white blonde pale people, beautiful country sides with animals, owners of Greenland(that place is huge!) and yeah i can't think of anything else.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> for me they are yes!
> WORLD WAR2:because danes saved many jews!and just Denmark as whole country was honored by Holocaust museum in Jerusalem!because all danes saved jews!


Oh really, i did't know that . Actually my grandparents had a Jewish family hidden in their house under the German occupation, i have been told.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

we have 2 deputes from Denmark!
one emmigrated just 13 years ago,the second is originally from Denmark


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

panamaboy9016 said:


> The soldiers that don't move, Hottes country in Northern Europe, Copenhagen in which most likely I'll visit now that Delta Airlines opened flights from Atlanta-Copenhagen, amazing sea food, nice people, white blonde pale people, beautiful country sides with animals, owners of Greenland(that place is huge!) and yeah i can't think of anything else.


hehe "The soldiers that don't move" what is that 

"animals" There is not much wildlife and nature left in Denmark(Danish mainland) since it's a flat country witch has been used to farm all over the place.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

BTW i'm buying just danish goods (if i see them)like Lurpak


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Maltaboy said:


> I am sure Denmark is a lovely country, but unfortunately it's image was dealt a terrible blow by the blasphemous cariacatures of the Prophet Mohammed (PBUH )
> 
> But their is no question in my mind that if the Danish people distanced themselves from the cartoons in question, and promoted themselves for what they really are, they could more than undo the damage.


"blasphemous"! we don't use that kind of words here. But i think this cartoons by JP-newspaper was stupid to. 
I don't care about that Muhammad guy. But i think it was very wrong to draw him with a bomb in his turban. Because his is like a symbol for Islam, and then you make all Muslim's to terrorists, witch is very wrong.


----------



## UICist (Feb 24, 2006)

Greenland, the Kalmar Union, Niels Steensen, Lars von Trier, Ludvig Holberg, elegant orthography, similarity to Canada, fine pastries.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

The thing I associate most with Denmark is, is that it's a lot like the Netherlands: Small and flat.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

My surname--- Rasmussen. 

Danish Socialists--- social democratic.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

UICist said:


> similarity to Canada


Not Denmark, but Norway, Sweden and Finland


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

UICist said:


> similarity to Canada


Danes similar to Canadians physcially. everything else is different--- some Canadians love them, others hate them.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice country, I visited it many times, made bike tours almost everywhere. It's less flat than the NL. Nice countryside with nice villages and towns (Arhus, Vejle. Odense....) Western Jutland is boring (like the NL)
For the rest society reminds a bit of that over here. 
A bit calvinist...very nationalistic too. 
Dogma films. Smorrebrod (hehe). 
Relaxed country but last years maybe more and more racist? (Well, you could say this to every European country).
A LOT of biological products in the supermarkets (long time before here), very good!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Flat landscape, lots of cornfields, very nice beaches, churches, Bornholm, nice and friendly people, lots of campgrounds, expensive, tasty cake, Fransk Hotdog, Risted Hotdog :yes: , red Pølser

The first foreign country I have visited with the age of 1 and I have spent my holidays there more than 10 times!


----------



## Mamino Zlato (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't associate anything with it, I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

"Something is rotten in the state of Denmark"


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

very advanced country
soldiers that never move
cold weather
lego


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Mr Denmark .
Advanced country, lots of vacation time, lego, danzka vodka.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Denmark took 1st place in SKYPE users (13.4%) we are the second place


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

copenhagen, peninsular country, LEGO, Muslim world hating it for nothing, Scandanavian country


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

infidel cartoons :crazy:
legos
hans christian anderson
lars ulrich :rock:
vikings
mr denmark :guns1: 
connie neilson (marcus aurelius' daughter in gladiator...and hot)
victor borge


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

What I associate with Denmark:
- boring countryside
- boring holidays with parents
- beautyful Copenhagen (unluckily I've seen to little of the city)
- wind energy plants everywhere
- sweets with funny names
- tyrkisk peber
- delicious danish hot dogs (the best hot dogs! with sweet mustard, the red sausage etc.)
- lots of preserving agents (which are not allowed anymore in Germany) in the food, making the food sometimes look artificial (like extreme red salamis)
- the danebrog
- trains are more modern than german ones.
Edit: How can I forget LEGO and the vikings?


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

I know quite a bit about Denmark! Here we go:

- The Danish language - The comment about Danes speaking with a big hot potato in their mouth sometimes feels true! It's also interesting how Danish pronunciation is NOTHING like it is written! 

- Danish movies - I've seen quite a few over the years, but most of these have been Dogma movies (a Danish phenomenon), and all the Danes I've met hate Dogma movies, but I've seen some quite good ones such as Festen (which is a REALLY REALLY good movie in my opinion), and Idioterne (which is a really weird movie to be honest  ). 

- Danish landscape - Those HUGE HUGE mountains!  (Or that really really flat landscape with barely few hills)

- The Little Mermaid statue in Copenhagen - And also the successful attempts to steal it in the past, and I think I once read about her head being stolen also? 

- The cartoons that made the Muslim world angry

- The Danish flag being the oldest flag in the world (Thank you Mr Denmark  )

- The Australian (now Danish) Princess Mary! The royal wedding was broadcasted live on Australian TV at the time! I also hear Australian and Danish people share similar traits!

- That really awesome palace place! I forgot it's name though, but it has four palaces facing each other in this beautiful square, and it's next to water?

- Copenhagen and it's really beautiful historic centre! (I saw the historic centre during the Royal Wedding and it was really nice!). I also know that Copenhagen has a very bike-friendly environment which I respect!

- The Danish territories of Greenland, Faroe Islands

- Michael Rasmussen winning the Polka-Dot (Mountain) jersey in the Tour de France for 2 years now! (Even though Denmark has no mountains!)

- I studied Hamlet last year, so like Verso, "something is rotten in the state of the Denmark" was very commonly said by me! 

- Then I think of what everyone else thinks of such as Lego (which I STILL love even though I'm 18), Vikings, and of course, Hans Christian Andersson!

- And EVERYONES forgotten one REALLY famous Danish thing, and that is the famous Danish pastries! (Which I'm craving for right now!)


----------



## kryszakk (Oct 23, 2005)

Copenhagen
Skategat
highest taxes in Europe
Carlsberg
Sund
Skagerrak
LEGO


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Hirtshals...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr.Denmark 
Copenhagen (beautiful city, Tivoli, Castle, the Mermaid and Round Tower)
Helsingor-Helsingborg ferry
Lego(land)
Langeland
Lolland and Ferry to Rodby
The most romantic and social critic poet - Hans Christian Andersen
Lars von Trier (Riget) and the Olsen Gang
flat... flat... flat... and give me a beer!

Oh yes and Faroer, Greenland and Iceland... well the last got the most independance I think


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fun...









...fun...









...and fun.









:banana:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Carlsberg is swedish i think


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

This is a very old picture you found here. About the little logo. It has nothing to do with either Hitler or Nazism. The logo used by Carlsberg long time before, probably since 1847. Actually this well known logo was from a old culture from another country somewhere, meaning something i don't remember. The logo has not been used since 1945 of logical reasons.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> Carlsberg is swedish i think


Now you being rude. Carlsberg is Denmark's most valuable product! -At least in my eyes :drunk:


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> and the Olsen Gang


How nice that you watch "The Olsen Gang" (Olsenbanden) in Germany! Greatest movies ever . Only one of the gang members is still alive today.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Valeroso said:


> It's also interesting how Danish pronunciation is NOTHING like it is written!


Not really. And not as much as in English."I" in (Ireland) and "I" in (miss) etc. Two different sounds. I think the reason why Danish difficult to understand by foreigners, is because Danish don't use high vocabulary - i think it's called . 




Valeroso said:


> - The Danish flag being the oldest flag in the world (Thank you Mr Denmark


Not the oldest, but the oldest still used flag and the oldest Monarchy i think.




Valeroso said:


> - Michael Rasmussen winning the Polka-Dot (Mountain) jersey in the Tour de France for 2 years now! (Even though Denmark has no mountains!)


Yes that's the most amazing with Michael Rasmussen (The chicken). Won the mountain-jersey to years in a row now, while he comes from one of world most flat countries. Go go chicken!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm*

It's amazing! I want to go there one day.


----------



## blaxxxbla (May 27, 2006)

Freely gay marriage! :cucumber:


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

^^

Sadly yes. But not in church as many thinks about the Lutheran, and they may not adopt children either.


----------

